# GH Doesn't Pay for Cancelled Orders



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Had a weird incident yesterday. Working at my garage waiting for a ping like I do most slow days. Got an offer to Firehouse Subs .7 miles away. I get there and they tell me order is cancelled. Call driver support and they say customer just cancelled. Sorry, no pay for you. WTF? UE at least gives you a paltry $3 or do cancellation fee.

About 20 minutes later on a pickup at a Korean BBQ I see her (unique) name on another order. I just about picked it up and ate it. :biggrin:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The free food is your pay, but you do also get the guaranteed contribution on GH


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

every deliver person deserves at least ONE GOOD MEAL a week on the app that screwed him/her most in last week.....and I am not talking about McD Firehousesubs etc etc !


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> The free food is your pay, but you do also get the guaranteed contribution on GH


There's no free food when the customer cancels the order and the restaurant doesn't make it

So far, the guarantee has been a non-starter for me. I rarely make less than the minimum and if I do, it's only $2-$3. I had one day early on when I went 3 hrs with a single Taco Bell order, GH contribution $26, but that's never happened again.

A couple of things about the guarantee that really piss me off: One day I had 3 scheduled blocks, made like $11, so GH contribution should have been $22. ($11/hr min in my market) I wasn't doing anything so I continued to drive for another hour and made another $30. So according to GH's "math," I had 3 hrs scheduled and made $41 so "no soup for you!" So I lost $22 to make $30. I emailed my driver rep and told her that they pretty much just guaranteed that I'll NEVER work another minute off-block again, no matter how many "It's really busy in your area, log on to make extra money" txt notifications they send me.

And another thing. You schedule 4/1hr blocks. You sit on you a$$ for three, make $50 the fourth hour, GH "math" says you made your $11/hr, rather than paying you the $33 for the three hours you didn't make a dime and the $50 you made in the fourth.

Lastly, it seems lately that if it's really slow and I'm up against a minimum, I'll invariable get a crap offer right before my blocks end. I'm reasonably certain they do that hoping I'll reject it and, consequently, they won't have to pay
the the guarantee.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> One day I had 3 scheduled blocks, made like $11, so GH contribution should have been $22. ($11/hr min in my market) I wasn't doing anything so I continued to drive for another hour and made another $30. So according to GH's "math," I had 3 hrs scheduled and made $41 so "no soup for you!" So I lost $22 to make $30.


Well, I drove my first Grubhub block today. Snagged a 3:00-5:00 block at about 2:50, so I got two hours in. My first ping was a problem order, and the restaurant had to call Grubhub and have them cancel it. The second ping went pretty smoothly except for a fairly long wait at the restaurant. That was it. One delivery in two hours. The one delivery that I did paid well. I got $13 out of it. Still, that's $13 for two hours so Grubhub should be kicking in to meet the guaranteed hourly minimum. I'm definitely not going to try to drive any off-block time tonight because anything I make would just be siphoning off the guarantee that Grubhub owes me anyway. It's basically putting in extra time and miles for free.


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

I agree that the guarantee is pretty meaningless. The great wrong with GH is the mileage because they send you way across town for the pickup and then only .50 as crow flies from restaurant to customer.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Guarantee is around $11 at my market, and I always made $20+ with GH.

My accepting rate has been 56% average, so I reject a lot of orders that is too low pay or too long distance.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> Had a weird incident yesterday. Working at my garage waiting for a ping like I do most slow days. Got an offer to Firehouse Subs .7 miles away. I get there and they tell me order is cancelled. Call driver support and they say customer just cancelled. Sorry, no pay for you. WTF? UE at least gives you a paltry $3 or do cancellation fee.
> 
> About 20 minutes later on a pickup at a Korean BBQ I see her (unique) name on another order. I just about picked it up and ate it. :biggrin:


You can get a cancel fee on UE? I'm here in PHX and have never gotten one, only on uber not eats

After reading this thread it sounds like GH is not workable with U/L which I do currently. I'm looking for a filler. PM let me go a couple weeks ago. Any suggestions. Thanks I'm in the PHX market


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> You can get a cancel fee on UE? I'm here in PHX and have never gotten one, only on uber not eats


They won't give you one if the order is cancelled through the app. If you have a problem delivering an order and call Rohit, though, sometimes he will give you a cancel fee depending on the circumstances. It shows up in your pay as a Quest Promotion.

With GrubHub, I have found that sometimes when I have a problem with a delivery and call support they will tell me to mark it as delivered so that I get paid. My last pickup last night was at Taco Bell. I walked in and they told me at the counter that they didn't have any GrubHub orders. So I called support. They told me to wait five minutes and if Taco Bell still didn't have the order then to call back. So I waited five minutes, Taco Bell still hadn't received the order, so I called back. Support told me to just go through the steps and mark it delivered. They waited on the phone with me to verify that it showed up as delivered on their end.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> You can get a cancel fee on UE? I'm here in PHX and have never gotten one, only on uber not eats
> 
> After reading this thread it sounds like GH is not workable with U/L which I do currently. I'm looking for a filler. PM let me go a couple weeks ago. Any suggestions. Thanks I'm in the PHX market


I have used GH as a filler to U/L.. I say sign up, nothing wrong with having another app to run, especially when it slows down some in summer.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They won't give you one if the order is cancelled through the app. If you have a problem delivering an order and call Rohit, though, sometimes he will give you a cancel fee depending on the circumstances. It shows up in your pay as a Quest Promotion.
> 
> With GrubHub, I have found that sometimes when I have a problem with a delivery and call support they will tell me to mark it as delivered so that I get paid. My last pickup last night was at Taco Bell. I walked in and they told me at the counter that they didn't have any GrubHub orders. So I called support. They told me to wait five minutes and if Taco Bell still didn't have the order then to call back. So I waited five minutes, Taco Bell still hadn't received the order, so I called back. Support told me to just go through the steps and mark it delivered. They waited on the phone with me to verify that it showed up as delivered on their end.


I've always got a cancellation fee when the customer cancelled, although I've had to call customer support each time to get it.

Both times I've called GH support about a customer cancellation, it's "Sorry, Charlie." Although, I too have been told to mark an order delivered. Once, delivery address was a vacant field. No response from customer. Another was a no answer, no response.



AzAppDriver said:


> I have used GH as a filler to U/L.. I say sign up, nothing wrong with having another app to run, especially when it slows down some in summer.


I could see issues double dipping delivery apps with pax apps. Especially GH. With GH your area is pretty limited. It would be an issue if you were on a block and got an airport trip in my area.

If you weren't in a GH block, it might work as long as your ride trips were short.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> I've always got a cancellation fee when the customer cancelled, although I've had to call customer support each time to get it.
> 
> Both times I've called GH support about a customer cancellation, it's "Sorry, Charlie." Although, I too have been told to mark an order delivered. Once, delivery address was a vacant field. No response from customer. Another was a no answer, no response.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try it. It worked with PM then I got lazy. Took deliveries didnt go an didn't cancel either. They kicked me later that day. Sucks but oh well


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Guarantee is around $11 at my market, and I always made $20+ with GH.
> 
> My accepting rate has been 56% average, so I reject a lot of orders that is too low pay or too long distance.


I'm thinking of going that route. After a couple of Saturday nights with mostly $7-$10 Taco Bell and Little Ceasers deliveries , I'm thinking Premium isn't all it's cracked up to be. Somebody's getting those $30 PF Chaing, Red Lobster, and Sushi orders, and it ain't me.


----------

